# Port for logitechmediaserver on FreeBSD 11.2 may be bad



## willcycle (Aug 17, 2019)

I am trying to install logitechmediacenter in a FreeNAS 11.2 jail.  All the components (python, Curl etc.) seem to install fine.  When it gets to the end of the installation I get the following errors:

```
===> Checking if logitechmediaserver is already installed
===> Registering installation for logitechmediaserver-7.9.2.g2018.12.10
then... immediately a bunch of "pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver /work/stage/usr/local/share... No such file or directory".
```
  Perhaps about 30 such file access errors beause the files are not there.   I tried installing the package several times always with the same error so I suspect something is wrong with the repo.  Can someone check and correct?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2019)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

